# Trials and tribulations



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

This last Monday I awoke to the sound of a dry filter screaming at me in the middle of the night. I made my way downstairs to find my 55g had sprung a leak. Long story short I got 2 replacement tanks. One for free with a broken center brace. I was able to find a replacement online for cheap and figured what they hay I can try and fix this. The leaky 55 I'm going to try and reseal as well.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

Day 1
I was able to remove the broken brace and trim this afternoon in about an hour I carefully cut slots on two sides (top and inside) of the trim with a hacksaw about every 6 inches. On the outside of the trim I made a small cut about halfway down the trim. I then took a utility knife and loosened the silicone. To do this I put the knife vertical and angled it towards the trim. After about three passes on the inside of the trim I could pull the top off. It would usually separate from the trim on ththe outside and then I could cut that silicone as well. Repeat until finished.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

Day 2 I was able to take a razor blade in go over each lip of the aquarium 4 to 5 times to thoroughly scrape the old silicone off. I used a shop vac periodically to vacuum up the remnants. I used an old toothbrush and acetone to remove finger grease and debris.
I also stripped the silicone on my leaking tank. It was in such poor condition I was able to remove it with my fingers. I then went over each seam again 4 to 5 times and vacuumed repeatedly.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

Day 3 I bought a tube of clear GE silicone 1 window and door this morning. I cleared the seams with acetone. Waited for it to dry and then applied the silicone. After applying a bead I used my finger to level it out. It is currently curing. This was quite messy but I just left whatever mess i made to remove later after it cures. I worked from bottom to top.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

Day 4
After letting the leaky tank cure for 30 hours I filled it with water. It has been about 20 minutes and there are no noticeable leaks. I plan on letting it sit for 1 month (weather permitting) or so with water in it.
The brace arrived for the other tank and after making sure it would fit I wiped the inside lip of the new brace and the glass one more time with acetone. I waited for that to dry and applied a bead of silicone to the new brace and put it on the tank. I then piled various "heavy" things on it to help it seal. I had no spill over of silicone which is nice. I'll let it cure until this time tomorrow.


----------



## Kdizzle (Aug 3, 2018)

They both have held water for 2 weeks but unfortunately the temperatures here are down in the low 40's. I am being proactive and draining and moving them inside for the winter.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Glad to hear your repairs have worked out well and the leak test results sound great! Good call on draining and moving tanks indoor, we've also had a few chilly nights lately.


----------



## TheFishGuy1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks for the tips!


----------

